# Exposure Exercises



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you ever give yourself tasks or challenges in hopes of alleviating the symptoms of your SA? For example, going into a store and asking the clerk where something is located instead of walking around searching? Now this example would be something basic, but have you ever tried these tasks, what kinds?


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have tried doing this a lot. And in most cases its never as horrible as I imagined it. And I always go through this mind set of what the worst case scenario would be before I even attempt it. My latest try was going to starbucks and making a very small conversation with someone, "I like your shoes, where did you get them?". And then rewarded myself with coffee.
Seems weird I know. But it works for me.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm going to have to undergo Exposure Therapy soon but I tried it out today with my dog by simply going to a store across the street to buy an iced tea. It did not go smoothly. It's supposed to suck. I really think no pain no gain applies to this kind of therapy. :yes


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah, always. some of it I have to do to get by, but i choose to look at it as practise, some of it I initiate. I spoke to someone in the grocery store the other day, I asked my dentist some questions etc.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

I think exposure exercises are really helpful and they have helped me with my fear of embarrassment. I have tried walking around with my fly open and even with a bag of fish that I bought from petco. People will always stop and ask you about the fish if you just so happen to be carrying them around. Haha sounds crazy I know but it's nice to walk around a public place expecting to get attention rather than expecting to fly under the radar.


----------

